# SSS College ID Camp - June 10th 4pm-8pm @ Silverlakes



## ADPSOCCER (May 17, 2022)

Nice list of schools in attendance across the Divisions at the SSS ID Camp hosted by LA Surf. Open to all age appropriate players.
There is also a discount for players whose team is participating in the event over the weekend.

Held at Silverlakes - Friday June 10th.

Check it out: www.socalsummershowcase.com/camp


----------

